# Areas to live



## yizhangwing (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi fellow!

We are moving to Athens in the near future and our family friends told us to look for places in Ilioupoli which is also close to them. However we have 3 kids (1 in primary and 2 kindergarten) so we need to also consider education. Could anyone share your thoughts on the area and any other recommendations would be appreciated. We love to live in the suburban area and would be great to be close to the water. 

Hope everyone’s having a nice day!

Wing


----------

